# Kraft dinner with tuna for bulking



## shm353 (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay..
 I know I'm gonna catch hell
 but I really like kraft dinner mixed in with a can of tuna
 It's easy to make and its easy to digest And its got a shitload of calories
 Or is it just too damn many high GI carbs? What about on cycle?
 Any thoughts? Or maybe something similar but better for me?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 13, 2006)

whole wheat past= 2 cups
1 can chunk white tuna
1/4 cup milk
2.5 oz hard cheeses(cheddar, sharp, colby, meaunster)

eat this bruther.

80g carbs, 45g carbs, 21g fat= about 700 calories.

eat this every day, then adjust other foods accourdingly. good luck


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> whole wheat past= 2 cups
> 1 can chunk white tuna
> 1/4 cup milk
> 2.5 oz hard cheeses(cheddar, sharp, colby, meaunster)
> ...



Dude, don't eat chunk white, or albacore.  It contains way to much mercury.


----------



## gogo (Jan 13, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> Dude, don't eat chunk white, or albacore.  It contains way to much mercury.



F*CK Murcury, who cares.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> F*CK Murcury, who cares.


----------



## gogo (Jan 13, 2006)

lol


----------



## garethhe (Jan 14, 2006)

I thought that the chunk variety of tuna were the smallest kind of tuna, which leads them to have the lowest levels of mercury.  Am I thinking of some other kind of tuna?


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 14, 2006)

Mac n cheese and tuna. I thought I was the only one. Awesome!


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

garethhe said:
			
		

> I thought that the chunk variety of tuna were the smallest kind of tuna, which leads them to have the lowest levels of mercury.  Am I thinking of some other kind of tuna?



Apparently all tuna contains high amounts of mercury.  Chunk White is synonymous with albacore... I thought...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 14, 2006)

It is only a real issue if you are a pregnant female or if you are a young growing child... For everyone else you don't need to get too worried.

From the FDA:


> *What You Need to Know About Mercury in Fish and Shellfish
> 2004 EPA and FDA Advice For:
> Women Who Might Become Pregnant, Women Who are Pregnant, Nursing Mothers, Young Children​*Fish and shellfish are an important part of a healthy diet. Fish and shellfish contain high-quality protein and other essential nutrients, are low in saturated fat, and contain omega-3 fatty acids. A well-balanced diet that includes a variety of fish and shellfish can contribute to heart health and children's proper growth and development. So, women and young children in particular should include fish or shellfish in their diets due to the many nutritional benefits.
> 
> ...




There is info about the amount in different fish: Contents in Fish


----------



## garethhe (Jan 14, 2006)

a hah, it's canned light tuna that is relatively low in mercury.  that's what i was thinking of.  thanks emma.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 14, 2006)

I regularly have a box of Velveta Shells & Cheese with a can of tuna with a little Dextrose sprinkled on top when I am bulking.  That is a little over 1000cals  and 100g of carbs right there, I believe.  Good to the last drop.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I regularly have a box of Velveta Shells & Cheese with a can of tuna with a little Dextrose sprinkled on top when I am bulking.  That is a little over 1000cals  and 100g of carbs right there, I believe.  Good to the last drop.




I hate you.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 16, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> whole wheat past= 2 cups
> 1 can chunk white tuna
> 1/4 cup milk
> 2.5 oz hard cheeses(cheddar, sharp, colby, meaunster)
> ...



80g of carbs and 45g of carbs? wheres the protein from the tuna, cheese and milk dude???


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 16, 2006)

I meant 45g protein, my bad. haha


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 16, 2006)

> budhicks1  	Mac n cheese and tuna. I thought I was the only one. Awesome!
> 01-14-2006 05:55 PM




Hell ya.  I guess i'm not alone.  Not only is it lots of cals and protein, but it's damn tasty.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm sure it tastes good but damn, that's alot of garbage in. 

You would be way better off with what New In The Game said


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 16, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm sure it tastes good but damn, that's alot of garbage in.
> 
> You would be way better off with what New In The Game said



Yea, the homemade route would be better.  Those cheese packets have all kinds of fun stuff in them.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 16, 2006)

Word That Shit Sounds Good Im Bout To Make Sum Tomaro Tuna In Tomato Sauce Is Mad Good Too B Ut Homemade Sauce Not Jar Shit


----------

